# Easter Oops Baby-and already had 3 sets of foster parents



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Well, it has been a long two weeks and getting this one hatched.

Yes....I did it again. ....FOR SHAME .

About two weeks ago, I found another egg with embryo. Unfortunetly the parents (anthony & Dusty) laid this egg in a cubby without a front, and so I had to move it. It is not a problem with dummy eggs, but dangerous for an egg with a viable embryo.Yes, we are in the process of building new and improved cubbies. 

So I gave the egg to Mieke and Leonard, who happened to be laying on dummy eggs the same time this egg was layed. That worked out for about a week, and then they both gave up laying on the egg.

My next choice was Skye and Sonic, who also had a dummy egg, but my son reminded me about them, and I should have known better. They are emotionally scared and incapable of hatching eggs. I decided to give them a try anyway, because they had the best nest box. After a few days they gave up too. I found the egg cold two mornings ago and thought it may have died, but I won't quit trying.....

Last but not least, I put the egg under Whiskey and Pluto, and decided to give them a try. They have a cubby on the floor, which is not my ideal choice, but we are in the middle of renovations, so that was it! They are my last couple that were on dummy eggs about the same time as the actual parents, so I know they have the pigeon milk. Have I lost you yet?

Last night I found a hole pipped in the egg, and I could see the egg tooth and baby breathing! This morning early, I went to check before I left for church, and the baby popped its head out from underneath mom. Whiskey is a very protective hen, and she gave me quite a slap, so I left. I'm leaving them alone this morning and will check again later.

I hope to allow the foster parents (Whiskey & Pluto) to give the baby the pigeon milk for as many days as possible and then move the baby to yet another set of foster parents (Archemedes & Ken) who are my proven breeding pair, and have a safe nest box. They just started laying on dummy eggs, so it is my hope they will take on this baby when it is ready for the all-seed & grain diet. They are also the grandparents to this little one!

It's been a long and hard road for this one, but he made it...so far so good.  

Pictures will follow


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Oh, how wonderful, Treesa. This is a miracle baby. congratulations and best of luck with this little one.

Reti


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Hi Treesa,
What an adventure for this little one, even before he really gets started.  
So glad to hear things are going well. Please do post an update when time permits. 
And, of course, pictures are a must.  

When Frank & Jessie were raising Bonnie & Clyde, I could almost see Jessie rolling her eyes when I would approach with camera in hand.  

Cindy


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Treesa - How about "Sojourn" for a name? This little one has sure been around!

Look forward to pictures too! 

Cindy: didn't you tell Jessie that you are a master photographer and will always get her "best" side?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thanks Reti, Cindy, & mr squeaks,

That egg has been handled (gently) more times during its incubation life then now, when the baby is actually hatched. But I am still rather surprised that it hatched at all.

Thank you for the idea for a name, mr squeaks, I am going to wait a week and see how the baby does.


----------



## WFL lofts (Jul 1, 2005)

Sounds like this is a great day for you too how awsome is that after all that and born on easter you better put a money band on that bird.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Congratulations Treesa on the new arrival! Well done! You really went the distance to see that this little one made it into the world! Pictures, pretty please .. when you can and are allowed to do so by the current parents!

Terry


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Treesa,

Wow, what a story! Congratulations! This little one sounds like he/she will turn out to be a very special bird!

Linda


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Treesa, it sure is a good thing you track your birds' laying times so well. What a trip that little egg took before hatching! Hope the baby continues to thrive now that his is out in the big world. Congratulations!


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Treesa, 

You were just as determined to see this egg through, as this little one was to hatch into this world! LOL. It's just a very good job that you have so many birds that can be used as fosters. 

Can't wait for the pictures of this little baby, perhaps if it turns out to be a hen, you could name her Gloria, as in Gloria Gaynor. She sang that infamous song that we all know, "I Will Survive"


----------



## phyll (Mar 15, 2004)

Treesa,
Congratulations on your special Easter baby!
Thank God you persevered & that he made it safely into the world.
May God bless him! You too, of course.
Looking forward to seeing the pictures.

Phyll


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thanks all for your comments and well wishes.

I have learned that you can never have too many foster parents....you never know.



*....and this is it..*....YOU WILL NOT, and I mean NOT see me start ANOTHER THREAD ABOUT AN OOPS BABY. Okay?  

Have a great day, and if all goes well, there will be pictures to follow...


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Trees Gray said:


> Thanks all for your comments and well wishes.
> 
> I have learned that you can never have too many foster parents....you never know.
> 
> ...


Treesa - you've heard the old saying "famous last words"  ? This little baby has a reason for being here and what a glorious day he picked to be born. 

Can't wait to see the baby pictures.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Treesa, I do believe that you are so organized and attentive to your loft birds to be able to do all the shifting around that you did that enabled this--part oops and part heroic efforts baby to come into this world, kind of a 'miracle worker' yourself? Look forward to the pics when you have the time and the foster parents are willing...

fp


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thanks Maggie, and thank you fp....I'm  embarrased...

The baby moved itself from under the parent and was bare-**** naked yesterday. I can't believe he scooted out from under dad because it was so hot. Guess he is just used to moving.

He seems almost twice the size as he was yesterday, maybe I can get a pic..


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Treesa, they grow toooo fast. Its just like with a little human baby - part of you want them to stay babies but another part wants them to grow. But, they are so sweet and cute at your baby's age. I would probably deliberately have an oops baby in our aviary but my eagle-eyed husband is to smart for me. But, I know he's right. We have nests just everywhere.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Maggie,

If it wasn't for the hectic times, sickness, etc., we have had of late, there probably wouldn't have been any oops babies. My husband is usually at work, so I'm the deligated one who checks nests everyday. 

..but then again..something good always comes from something bad. I DO believe these babies were meant to be.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Easter Sunday afternoon*

Well, this is a bit blurry, and was taken on his birthday....I will get a better shot when he crawls out from under papa today when it gets hot.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

OOOHHHHHH! How cute. I have to kiss this little one. Please do it for me.

Reti


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Treesa, he is just adorable.  Thanks for the picture.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

What a precious little one, Treesa! Thanks so much for the picture .. will look forward to more pics!

Terry


----------



## christina11 (Jan 20, 2006)

Congrazt on the new life of a pigeon.

What a wounderful little squab you got there glad every thing went all good with it.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Thanks for the picture, Treesa! Looks like another little cutie in the making...

Oops babies seem *extra* special, don't they... And, THIS one has really traveled around in such a short time!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thanks guys, hope to get a clearer picture today, tomorrow, sometime... . 

I better be saving up some money for more batteries for this camera as I'm really using it more lately.

mr squeaks, you gave me an idea for a name,Traveler, but we already have a beloved bird on this forum with that name, so I will not use it and there are plenty out there. Maybe I will let Davey pick out a name, since he named Rosco.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Treesa,

Feel free to have a Traveler Jr. if you like  !

Though it's a bit expensive on the front end, I'd suggest you buy a battery charger and rechargable batteries. I think I got the whole setup for around $25-30, and it's been well worth it and has more than paid for itself when compared to constantly buying batteries for the camera. Plus if you remember to charge to batteries, then you're always ready to take pictures when the opportunity presents itself.

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Actually, "Sojourn" could be a "related" name. 

*Gloria* was also suggested ("I Will Survive")

However, I'm sure a name will come to mind...


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thank you Terry, that is very generous of you, thank you for the suggestion on getting the recharchable, sounds like a good investment.

I love all those names, mr squeaks...I'm finding it harder to pick.  
Thank you!


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

i like the baby i havnt had any of my own yet  its been 4 months just waiting for the new pigeons to lay they mate everyday it seems


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

we named our pigeons sonic and skye too what a cowinsadent lol


----------



## phyll (Mar 15, 2004)

Oh My God, Treesa, that baby is so precious!
Please keep the pictures coming.

Phyll


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

phyll said:


> Oh My God, Treesa, that baby is so precious!
> Please keep the pictures coming.
> Phyll



I am very upset, as my camera is not working, the images are fuzzy and way out of proportion. I guess it needs a break...

My husband is going to see if he can figure it out where the problem lies, it was working great the day before, and it has not been moved from its place. Another mystery....problem....oh, well...


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I put a band on his leg yesterday, but found it in the nest this morning. I banded him again and this afternoon it is still on.

NO CAMERA...( I sure miss it  , but the birds probably don't)


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

i need bands for my pigeons they will be born in 18 days anyone know were i could get some bands ?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Gonna tell you again, .. get in touch with George Simon.

Terry


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Oops baby # 2 is now growing like a weed and is interested in the world around him. He is 18 days old today. 

He looks like his paternal grandparents on his dad's side (Dusty), Archimedes and Ken. Yes, he is another blue bar, with dark black chest and neck and grey feathering all around his black bars. So I should call him a "black bar." He looks nothing like his mother Anthony, who is a check, daughter of the great Arnold (Bandit) and mother Scout, also a check.

He spends his day watching all the pigeons flying, and squeeking for mom and dad (Dusty and Whiskey) to feed him. He also gets to sit inside the porch and check out the sunlight and the birds, and has water and seeds at his disposal. He walks around, but not significantly as he still totes around a huge crop. I carry him around and he watches all the birds eating inside their dining room. He enjoys and is intrigued with it because sitting in the nest box is quite boring.

Speaking of which...this is considerably boring, without having access to a picture to show you all. My camera is on my list of things to fix, but there is a more important things to attend to right now.

That is my update for now.


----------



## jimmyrenex (Mar 27, 2005)

Hey Treesa..
Coming in a little late on this thread That baby is too cute! I always worry a bit more when I foster a baby. I constantly check to see if it's doing ok. I'm sure you are as well. There is always something special about adoptees that makes you give them some extra attention. Hope everything goes well.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*28 days old now*

Oops baby # 2 is turned out to be a beautiful grey bar, not a blue bar like dad and grandparents at all. Of course, the coloring will change as he grows older.

He is very independent but will allow me to hold him, and I can sit him in my hand as he watches things. He has been eating very well on his own for the past week, and seems to be walking away from step dad when step dad tries to feed him. Pluto will start to reguritate and then stops when youngster moves away, and this happens over and over. 

He is getting very comfortable around the other birds and walking around out in the aviary and is really quite interested in the outdoors now. He flutters around as his wings are just about grown out as is the tail. 

He is going out into the dining room with the other birds and it seems there are only two males who make it a habit to try to peck at him, Mikko and Jasper. That is when he appreciates Pluto's intervention, as step dad stays close by him at all times.  

We will be replacing the camera soon, (I hope) so I hope to have pics before he is an "old" bird.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Hey Treesa, glad to hear the update on oops baby #2. They are so very cute at his age. Hurry up and get that camera.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I got my camera back from the Canon factory today, it was a malfunction in the lens, so the whole thing was fixed for free.

I decided I had better get a couple of pictures of my Easter baby almost grown up, 1 1/2 months old. He is much darker then all my other pigeons, but he does resemble the grandparents and his mom.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

...and another


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Easter Oops is just beautiful, Treesa! The fixed camera is doing a great job and so is the photographer and the subject!

Terry


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

What a cutie! That must be a good camera - look at the detailed rows of feathers you can see down the front of his neck.  So have you thought of a name, yet?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thanks Terry,

I have been making up for lost time, since I got my camera back yesterday, and my husband asked if it has grown onto my hand as an attachment.  





TerriB said:


> What a cutie! That must be a good camera - look at the detailed rows of feathers you can see down the front of his neck.  So have you thought of a name, yet?



Hi TerriB,

I appreciate your eye for detail, thank you. I always love the way the feathers lay down so perfectly in rows like that. He/she is so cute. I'm hoping its a boy, but I have a feeling it is a girl. Since he is third generation of my beloved grandparent birds, and his unique history of hatching, I plan on giving him several names, but haven't decided completely. That is part of the fun of having oops babies or any babies, naming them.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Treesa, 

"Easter-baby" looks so cute A rather beautiful specimen for sure and possibly a hen, I agree too

Your camera DOES take great pictures, what model and make is it?


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Treesa, little Easter oops is a beauty. He looks a mixture of sweetness, curiosity and mischief - all combined into a sweetheart. Is that his milk tooth still at the end of his beak? 

Glad your camera is back in action. It looks like they did a good repair job on it.


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Treesa, what a sweet face Easter Oops has!

That is one bird that you can be sure was meant to be!

Best wishes with him/her.

Linda


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Pigeonpal2002 said:


> Hi Treesa,
> 
> Your camera DOES take great pictures, what model and make is it?



Thank you Brad.

She/he is really is a cutie

I have the Powershot A70, with a zoom lens, and 3.2 mega pixels. I am glad it is fixed. I think this camera does take good pics, no thanks to me , it is the operator of the camera that is the problem. LOL!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Is that his milk tooth still at the end of his beak?
> 
> Glad your camera is back in action. It looks like they did a good repair job on it.



Hi Maggie, and thank you.

He/she just got the beak out of the yellow calcium grit. I didn't even notice until the picture.

I think Canon did a good job. They not only replaced the optical unti, CCD unit, filter, CF unit, they updated the firmware and cleaned and checked all functions. (I just read that off the receipt)  I don't know what all that is, but I bet Brad does.




Hi Lin,

Yes, this bird was meant to be, and does have the sweet face of a hen. Thank you for the best wishes, her/his daddy still prunes and attend to her/him. It is so cute!


----------



## phyll (Mar 15, 2004)

Treesa, your Easter baby is beautiful. A sweetness comes through in his or her face. May God bless this bird with a long, happy & healthy life.

Phyll


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thank you Phyll. I really appreciate that.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Quite the beauty (going on the assumption of a hen )!

LOVE THE COLORING! 

Do let us know what you name her(?)


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thanks, mr. squeaks, I will let everyone know her name. The males are already flirting with her, so that tells me she probably is a she.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Trees Gray said:


> ...That is part of the fun of having oops babies or any babies, naming them.


Absolutely!!! 

Forgot to mention that I appreciated the pic of your water jug. I remember your mentioning it before - a visual is always helpful. Walter is such a large bird that he really has to crouch down to use even the larger waterer I bought. This way, he can have a custom model. Easier on his old bones.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

TerriB said:


> Forgot to mention that I appreciated the pic of your water jug. I remember your mentioning it before - a visual is always helpful. Walter is such a large bird that he really has to crouch down to use even the larger waterer I bought. This way, he can have a custom model. Easier on his old bones.



hi TerriB,

I'm glad you could get a visual of the water jug, just let me know if there is anything else you want a pic of, since I'm camera happy!  

I usually cut a new empty water bottle out once a week. The little birds have the hole cut out closer to the floor and the homers have it higher, it works out well. Using a sharp kitchen scissors with sharp end works best.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Easter youngster update*

Here is my young hen today.

I tried to get a close up of her feathering, you can kind of see the scalloping going on around the edges of her new feathers.

She is a BIG girl, and all the males are flirting with her including Jasper.  

Her name is Charley.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Treesa, she is beautiful. I can picture her gliding down a pigeon runway modeling a wide brimmed hat, confident that she is the best looking pigeon at the show.  

These little oops babies turn out to be very special.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Lady Tarheel said:


> I can picture her gliding down a pigeon runway modeling a wide brimmed hat, confident that she is the best looking pigeon at the show.



Thank you Maggie.

LOL  She definitely qualifies to be a runway model, cause she is tall!


----------



## christina11 (Jan 20, 2006)

Ohh what a pretty pretty pigeon!  

She has a beautiful body.. like you know good position..  *ahem*

She would do very well in a Modeling pigeon show lol..

Perhaps.. *America's Next Top Pigeon*


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

She's gorgeous, Treesa! I'm not surprised that all the fellas are doing their best to get her attention.

Terry


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

She's a beauty, Treesa! Thanks for the sweet picture.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Wow, Treesa, she is just stunning.
Can't wait to meet her.

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thank you, christina, Terry, maryjane, & Reti. I appreciate the comments.

My tall little runway model thanks you too!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

WOW! Charley is sooooo REGAL! Love her name!

Squeaks says he's VERY happy she is a Blue Bar! Perhaps a distant relative? Good looks run in the family, y'know!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thanks mr. squeaks,

Perhaps they ARE related.  Is he stuck up too?


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Some people might think he is, but he's just SHY... 

He DOES have ATTITUDE, though, which is his main claim to fame!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

mr squeaks said:


> Some people might think he is, but he's just SHY...
> He DOES have ATTITUDE, though, which is his main claim to fame!




...oh, I love a bird with attitude, squeaks is a bird after my own heart.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Trees Gray said:


> ...oh, I love a bird with attitude, squeaks is a bird after my own heart.


I think my cats would disagree with you, Treesa!  

But, yes he's a bird after my own heart too...oh, yes, and Garye's "Garye" seems quite taken with him too...from a distance...  

Many thanks! Look forward to more updates on Charley!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Here are a couple of pictures of Charley next to her grandmother, Archimedes. 

http://pets.webshots.com/photo/2018490720070319248KLETxx

http://pets.webshots.com/photo/2135388440070319248SYDQpP


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Beautiful pigeons, Treesa! Thanks for the photos!

Terry


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

They are gorgeous. I had the pleasure of meeting Archimides. She is a darling.


Reti


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

You HAVE been busy with your camera, Treesa - to our benefit!  

What absolutely beautiful birds you have! Good nutrition SHOWS!  

Has Charley laid any eggs yet??


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thanks Terry, Reti, and mr squeaks,





mr squeaks said:


> Has Charley laid any eggs yet??


Charley has not been interested in settling down, though she has shown interest in several of the many males who flirt with her. But no eggs yet.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Trees Gray said:


> Thanks Terry, Reti, and mr squeaks,
> 
> Charley has not been interested in settling down, though she has shown interest in several of the many males who flirt with her. But no eggs yet.



Charley may want her cake AND eat it too! 

Since she is so popular, sounds like she is taking her time in "choosing." BEST to take one's time in matters of a life mate. Wise hen!  

Of course, I'm SURE that she is enjoying "playing the field" meanwhile!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thanks for your comments, mr squeaks, she is quite a character.





Reti said:


> I had the pleasure of meeting Archimides. She is a darling.
> Reti


Archimedes is my menopausal hen that sounds like a duck when she grunts, she also knows how to go thru the bob doors, from the inside (another escape artist)!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Treesa, Charley is so cute and looks just like Grandma. You just can't beat those oops babies.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thanks Maggie, I always appreciate your comments. I'm glad you enjoyed the two generations of hens. I would have liked to get mom in there too, but it is hard to get them to stand still for very long, let alone get 3 generations in the same picture.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Beautiful birds! It's really interesting comparing different generations. The good care you give them really shows, Treesa!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thank you TerriB, I'm glad you enjoyed the pics.


----------

